# Stihl 044 & 08S joins the family



## 046 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stihl 044 & 08S joins the family

just got back from another craigslist score... 

Stihl 08S with 16in bar, new chain, all there with good compression. have not ran in 15+ years. $30 

Stihl 044 with 24in bar, new chain, nothing broken with excellent compression, runs great! $175 

I'd guess 160 lbs for 044, 145lbs for 08S... will find out later how close my guess was.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool old saw that 08S is. Does yours have a push botton or toggle kill switch? I can't see it in the pictures.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Cool old saw that 08S is. Does yours have a push botton or toggle kill switch? I can't see it in the pictures.



They're suppost to have a kill switch!?!?! The S10 that I just sold didn't seem to have one. I would just throw the choke on to kill it. Never did cut any wood with it because of that!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

My S10 does. It's a sliding plastic switch just to the left of the wire for the choke.


----------



## 046 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stihl 08S has the push button kill switch in front of slider. thanks for asking as I didn't have a clue what that was until you pointed it out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

You have an old copy like mine. The newer ones have a kill switch. I don't think the 08 has a kill switch at all. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 29, 2009)

All my S10 had was the slide for the choke, no other buttons, switches, or wires. The saw is gone now, but I'm cornfused now....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> All my S10 had was the slide for the choke, no other buttons, switches, or wires. The saw is gone now, but I'm cornfused now....



I bet your S10 was a top-handled version?


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I bet your S10 was a top-handled version?



Yes, it was almost identical to 046's 08.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Yes, it was almost identical to 046's 08.



OK. Mine is the rear handle version. I think I have seen some reular 08 saws without a kill switch as well. I just thought it neat that this 08S here is another old one like mine, no doubt from the 60s.


----------



## tree md (Jan 29, 2009)

Great find!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

You did mighty fine on that 044 too!!


----------



## fourfivefour (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice finds! You did good. 

I was working on a guy selling an 044, I offered $175. and he was asking $230.. He decided to put it on Ebay and told me he would get back to me if it didn't sell. The 044 you purchased is in a lot nicer shape.

My 08S has a toggle kill switch. Must be a later model..............454


----------



## 046 (Jan 29, 2009)

yikes... just now realized 08S is a top handled saw. 
could this be one of the first top handled climbing saws? 

light weight too, not opcorn: 



blsnelling said:


> I bet your S10 was a top-handled version?


----------



## 046 (Jan 29, 2009)

044's compression tests out at 159 lbs

with 24in bar... 044 feels really light!
will be slapping a fresh square ground 3/8 chain on.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2009)

A good story getting even better!


----------

